# Whizzer has new wheels



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Ok those that know please dont give the game away.. The A5 has been gone a while now again offered a great price for it which i couldnt refuse ! similar story to the RS before ....

Anyway decided on something a little different as i got bored driving the Loan car that was kindly supplied by Pitstop Automotive - thanks chaps....

I have had it for about 2 weeks now and have been impressed so far it wasnt exactly what i wanted but it was a close as i wanted at the price i wanted to pay wasnt to sure on the colour to begin with but have to say its really grown on me and everybody that has seen it so far has also commented on it ... it was a tough decisionto find the right car to suit at the right price etc as i had set out a criteria for a car that i need for about 18months or until somebody makes me an offer

Anyways Here are a few teaser shots ....





































And of course DW it up


----------



## Mirror Finish Details (Aug 21, 2008)

Haven't a blumin clue. Good reflections though Bill.


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

A6 Avant?

Looks shiny Bill


----------



## Goodfella36 (Jul 21, 2009)

great reflection and does look like rear of A6


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Looks like an RS6 Avant possibly? Pitty I couldnt see if there's roof rails on it or not  :lol:


----------



## caledonia (Sep 13, 2008)

your just a tease. 
But lovely reflection shots.
Gordon.


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

Certainly a hatchback/estate, the spoiler and high level brake light look very VAG to me but the rake of the rear screen seems to steep for an A6. Also the scalloping on the bonnet makes me think A4 Avant in Deep blue?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Looks like an RS6 Avant possibly? Pitty I couldnt see if there's roof rails on it or not  :lol:


Nope I do like the rs6 but in saloon format maybe another RS one day but i ve had the rs4 and ticked that box........but that RS5 does look oh so tempting !


----------



## extreme-detail (Nov 7, 2005)

S3 :thumb:


----------



## pdv40 (Sep 11, 2008)

extreme-detail said:


> S3 :thumb:


Now you've said it, I can't believe I didn't see that. I've got an A3 Sportback :wall:


----------



## 20vKarlos (Aug 8, 2009)

Looks like a new age Golf to me

Karlos


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Ah, I just got it!

It's a Veyron!


----------



## DE 1981 (Aug 17, 2007)

I would also say a new shape golf Bill.

Gav


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Ah, I just got it!
> 
> It's a Veyron!


sshhhh dont tell everybody .... but on a serious note ...no i told you i dont need one of those as it doesnt fit in the garage with the phantom:thumb:


----------



## Cullers (Sep 29, 2009)

Those reflections are brilliant although same can't be said for the state of the cupboard!  I thought maybe an estate car  I'm sure about that I think!


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Bill, DW sticker, i need that, can you hook me up  iv had the old style one on my van since new LOL

I cant even guess what it is but looks like the paints in good nick


----------



## billybob9351 (Feb 14, 2008)

honda civic?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Cullers said:


> Those reflections are brilliant although same can't be said for the state of the cupboard!  I thought maybe an estate car  I'm sure about that I think!


When you get so many samples thru the cupboard tends to get in a mess very quickly !!! but thats not really any excuse - the garage is in a mess at the moment as i having a few modifications done



james b said:


> Bill, DW sticker, i need that, can you hook me up  iv had the old style one on my van since new LOL
> 
> I cant even guess what it is but looks like the paints in good nick


James Pm me its the LTD edition one :thumb:


----------



## Bigpikle (May 21, 2007)

interesting on the S3 - now you say it, the roof spoiler and the bonnet swage lines look exactly like my A3, but I thought Bill wanted a bigger car than the A5, and even our A3 Sportback is not exactly a big car for kids, bikes and loads of stuff


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Bigpikle said:


> interesting on the S3 - now you say it, the roof spoiler and the bonnet swage lines look exactly like my A3, but I thought Bill wanted a bigger car than the A5, and even our A3 Sportback is not exactly a big car for kids, bikes and loads of stuff


Nope, was after something a little smaller !!!! :thumb: We already have the toureag for Bikes, kids, Cricket bags etc etc .. - I only really use my car to go to work and take the lad to cricket matches ....

And i can say having been in a A3 sportback in real life there seems to be just as much room in them as an A5 ....


----------



## toni (Oct 30, 2005)

The it must be the Dacia Sandero :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

toni said:


> The it must be the Dacia Sandero :lol:


Good guess :thumb:


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

intresting i have no clue but i am sure it will be spot on


----------



## Serkie (Dec 8, 2007)

VW Scirocco?


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

I think a new golf GTI........could be wrong tho...when will the answer be released?


----------



## nig63 (Jan 24, 2006)

Golf GT TDI


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

C'mon Bill.

What is it?


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Ooooooo.... I do love a tease!! 

Looks like an A6/RS6 avant to me! 

Great reflection shots too..... I miss having a darker coloured car!


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Some one has already got it right havent they 

Johnny


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Some one has already got it right havent they
> 
> Johnny


I knew it, told you it was a Veyron guys!


----------



## Dodo Factory (Apr 11, 2007)

LOL at Clark  :lol:


----------



## dominic32 (Jul 13, 2009)

is it a lada or a proton


----------



## Johnnyopolis (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I knew it, told you it was a Veyron guys!


Damn your good


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I knew it, told you it was a Veyron guys!


I told you in the last post it doesnt fit in the garage - Ive even having to shunt the Phantom to the driveway now cause the Zonda needs the battery recharging and what with that taking the Lambo's place its all getting a little congested in there


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Johnnyopolis said:


> Some one has already got it right havent they
> 
> Johnny


Well nearly right ....


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> I told you in the last post it doesnt fit in the garage - Ive even having to shunt the Phantom to the driveway now cause the Zonda needs the battery recharging and what with that taking the Lambo's place its all getting a little congested in there


I think I speak for all the DW supporters when I say this - We want our fees back! :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> I think I speak for all the DW supporters when I say this - We want our fees back! :lol:


Im on it ... now wheres that Ban Button gone :lol:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Revolution against Rich Bill and his team who are all out buying supercars.

Back on topic though, I haven't got a clue what that car is apart from i think it looks very Audi :wall:


----------



## ross-1888 (Feb 22, 2009)

could be a saab?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Showshine said:


> Revolution against Rich Bill and his team who are all out buying supercars.
> 
> Back on topic though, I haven't got a clue what that car is apart from i think it looks very Audi :wall:


Im surprised the Mods havent shown off their Supercar collections they get


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Mk6 Golf GTI?


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Im on it ... now wheres that Ban Button gone :lol:


Jenson Button is a member?
Since when?
Why wasn't this announced?
Why am I asking silly questions?
Who says they're silly?
Who said that?

Oh it's all too much for me, I'm off to lie down in a darkened room.....


----------



## zedman (Feb 4, 2009)

I vote for Q5!


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Since this is being drawn out so long does the winner get a prize 1 guess each LOL


----------



## Clark @ PB (Mar 1, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Im surprised the Mods havent shown off their Supercar collections they get


Maybe their Wi-Fi connections on their DW Yachts are playing up? :lol:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Clark said:


> Maybe their Wi-Fi connections on their DW Yachts are playing up? :lol:


:lol:.....No the damned lear jet broke down this morning ! so they had to take the helicopter  hence the delay in uploading the pictures ....


----------



## big ben (Aug 25, 2009)

honda jazz :lol:


----------



## freon warrior (May 31, 2006)

Serkie said:


> VW Scirocco?


Thats not a bad shout Serkie!:thumb: Not sure it is right though, I did have to check to be sure though!


----------



## mitchellinman (Jan 19, 2006)

new impreza?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

It has already been mentioned but its not quite correct .... and no clark is not a veyron ..


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

I know what it is, can tell by the wiper arms, but then I also had an element of insider knowledge a while back.


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Jetta Estate


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

A3 2.0 TDI?? :thumb:


----------



## Tucky (Sep 29, 2009)

A3 black edition??


----------



## Nanolex (Jun 8, 2008)

Well someone has been very interested in a S3 for sometime, right?


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

I wont post up the pics of it being detailed then


----------



## Aero (Feb 13, 2007)

Deep Sea Blue Audi A3 3 door 2.0 TDI S-Line?


----------



## RyanJon (Feb 18, 2009)

A new s4 estate??


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Oh man.

This is bugging me now


----------



## whiplash (Nov 5, 2009)

c class merc est


----------



## declanswan (Feb 27, 2008)

When are we gonna find out ?? i wasnt bothered at first but this thread is getting boring now:wall:


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

all I can hear it saying is "map me you *******, map me!" :lol: :lol:


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

I'm going with an S3 Sportback in Deep Sea Blue?!:thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris_VRS said:


> I'm going with an S3 Sportback in Deep Sea Blue?!:thumb:


Well done that man - :thumb: A few people have seen it and a few people knew what car a brought but thanks for not giving the game away

Yes its an S3 sportback -DSB- Dsg

Its a cracking little motor and was the ideal choice for my needs - 4 doors, big enough boot - dsg box and lots of toys - even has heated rear seats !

I'll try and get a few more pics up but its pretty dirty after todays weather


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Superb :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

minimadgriff said:


> all I can hear it saying is "map you *******, map me!" :lol: :lol:


Map did you say map and miltek .......:thumb:


----------



## R32rob (Feb 26, 2008)

Good choice!! Looking forward to the pics!


----------



## Summit Detailing (Oct 9, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> Well done that man - :thumb: A few people have seen it and a few people knew what car a brought but thanks for not giving the game away
> 
> Yes its an S3 sportback -DSB- Dsg
> 
> ...


Cracking choice chap & pretty darn rare too.


----------



## Ronnie (Nov 15, 2006)

very nice Bill health to enjoy!!!


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Chris_VRS said:


> Cracking choice chap & pretty darn rare too.


they are quite rare especially in DSB


----------



## Eddy (Apr 13, 2008)

I honestly haven't read any of the replies in here yet, I'm very busy don't you know.

But

I'm going to go for and Audi S3 Sportback, looks like deep sea blue from where I'm sitting. Probably has the DSG box I would of thought, am I right?


----------



## Finerdetails (Apr 30, 2006)

ford street Ka with 18 inch rims


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Eddy said:


> I honestly haven't read any of the replies in here yet, I'm very busy don't you know.
> 
> But
> 
> I'm going to go for and Audi S3 Sportback, looks like deep sea blue from where I'm sitting. Probably has the DSG box I would of thought, am I right?


How did you guess :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

Took a picture last night .....










Sorry it was dark !


----------



## rds1985 (Mar 7, 2009)

Was good crack that well done to those who guessed correctly!


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

very nice bill is this ware all the detailing moneys go


----------



## Solvent Sid (Jul 20, 2009)

Very nice indeed a top car. :thumb:


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

I didn't know you had an A5. which do you have and how did you get on with it? I detailed one last week and really want one now (the 3.0 tdi). nice one with the S3 though. Still miss my old ones.


----------



## minimadgriff (Jul 8, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Map did you say map and miltek .......:thumb:


its a must! so is a Autotec fuel pump and 350bhp + :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> I didn't know you had an A5. which do you have and how did you get on with it? I detailed one last week and really want one now (the 3.0 tdi). nice one with the S3 though. Still miss my old ones.


3.0tdi remap and miltek - great car - v quick and 40mpg


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

couple of camera phones pics



















and a quick shot of inside


----------



## jedi-knight83 (Aug 11, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> 3.0tdi remap and miltek - great car - v quick and 40mpg


hmm... why did you swap then?


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

jedi-knight83 said:


> hmm... why did you swap then?


Got offered more money than i paid for the car so seemed a simple choice to me


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tom_k said:


> very nice bill is this ware all the detailing moneys go


Nope my day to day job is pretty good !


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

tom_k said:


> very nice bill is this ware all the detailing moneys go


Nope my day to day job is pretty good ! That money I use to fill the phantom, lambo, learjet but more importantly it keeps the DW yacht floating :thumb:


----------



## juls (Apr 24, 2006)

WHIZZER said:


> That money I use to fill the phantom, lambo, learjet but more importantly it keeps the DW yacht floating :thumb:


Least its going to a good cause.


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope my day to day job is pretty good ! That money I use to fill the phantom, lambo, learjet, but more importantly it keeps the DW yacht floating :thumb:


Pity it's not being put to good use, and paying for some English grammer and spelling lessons! 

BTW, it's not money that keps a yacht afloat - the hull is the likely culprit, on that count. Are you trying to sink it with the bailes of £20 notes the site supporters are forking out, and then claim on the insurance?
20% cut, and I'll keep me gob shut! Deal?


----------



## Shorty (Jan 27, 2008)

I want a sticker 

Lovely shots


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

nice car Bill :thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

WHIZZER said:


> Nope my day to day job is pretty good ! That money I use to fill the phantom, lambo, learjet, but more importantly it keeps the DW yacht floating :thumb:





PJS said:


> Pity it's not being put to good use, and paying for some English grammar and spelling lessons!
> 
> BTW, it's not money that keeps a yacht afloat - the hull is the likely culprit, on that count. Are you trying to sink it with the bales of £20 notes the site supporters are forking out, and then claim on the insurance?
> 20% cut, and I'll keep me gob shut! Deal?


Think I will have to send you some money for some Glasses as i dont know what you are on about !

Link to Learjet http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Learjet


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Editing un-fixed, and a pity you forgot about the "i" in your original post, which you've craftily edited without it displaying the fact you have.
Next time I take a screenshot instead! 

Thanks for the offer of glasses, but unless they're accompanied with a bottle of malt whiskey to make use of, then I've no need for them.

Nice motor btw.


----------



## smoki1969 (Oct 10, 2006)

Nice motor Bill :thumb::thumb:


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> Pity it's not being put to good use, and paying for some English grammer and spelling lessons!
> 
> BTW, it's not money that keps a yacht afloat - the hull is the likely culprit, on that count. Are you trying to sink it with the bailes of £20 notes the site supporters are forking out, and then claim on the insurance?
> 20% cut, and I'll keep me gob shut! Deal?


Grammer / spelling check


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

WHIZZER said:


> Grammer / spelling check


Ya barsteward! Only for the fact admin/mod editing function is hidden from plain view, can you get away with that.
Screenshots from here on in......:devil:



Told ya! :lol:


----------



## ahaydock (Jan 4, 2007)

Nice reflections


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

PJS said:


> Ya barsteward! Only for the fact admin/mod editing function is hidden from plain view, can you get away with that.
> Screenshots from here on in......:devil:
> 
> 
> ...


Left that there for you to feel special ..


----------



## PJS (Aug 18, 2007)

Yeah, thought about that after I'd posted, before editing to add the pic.


----------



## Byron (Jan 31, 2009)

Rich H said:


> Jetta Estate


No such thing


----------



## Refined Detail (Nov 27, 2006)

Byron said:


> No such thing


D'oh I meant Golf! Saw one drive past me the other day and just thought it was a Jetta for some reason!


----------

